# Wallglazing ( custom match )



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

A while back I Grained about 6 Casement Windows in the Library for a Clients Daughter.... Anyways , he had his Fireplace rebuilt as it was Too Big ... He wanted to fit a Bigger T.V. Above the Fireplace ?... 
We were asked to Match the Wall Finish which was on All Walls and Ceilings completed about 7 years ago by the Previous Artist... We had to Figure out the Basecoat and the Glaze color in order for it to Match..... Also the Transparency and the Technique that may have been used. Even Very Basic Finishes like this one May Take Many Strike Offs Until a Satisfactory Match is Achieved.... 
A Nothing Spectacular Finish.... Just a Match....


Laura and Michael Tust


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

As always amazing work.


----------

